# Mit Ant/Maven einen RCP-Application exportieren?



## lam_tr (11. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich mich sehr neu auf dem Gebiet befinde und mit den Tutorials gar net auseinandersetzen kann möchte ich euch um Tipps fragen.

1. gibt es einen Template für Ant/Maven skript?
2. wie kann ich die RCP-Product-Configuration über Ant ansprechen
    -zum Beispiel die Version 0.01 auf 0.02 bei jedem built um eins erhöhen
    -nächster Punkt: in der Dependecies von RCP-Product-Configuration die "Add requires Plugin" bei vor jedem built aktualisieren
    -zum nächsten: kurz bevor es exportiert wird soll es noch synchronisiert werden.

hoffe ihr könnt mir da mal weiterhelfen.

vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruss Lam


----------



## HAL9000 (28. Mrz 2010)

Hallo lam_tr,

soweit dir nicht schon bekannt - zum Thema Eclipse/Maven und Maven RCP Build Umgebung gibt es einen umfangreichen Artikel in der Ausgabe 3.10 des eclipse-MAGAZIN sowie viele weitere Tipps zu Maven/Eclipse ...

Gruss Till


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2010)

Schau dir mal das Eclipse Buckminster Projekt an. Das ist spezialisiert auf Bundle/RCP Builds und kann auch mit Maven kombiniert werden.
Eclipse Buckminster Project


----------

